# Indecisive Bear Skinning Question



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

What is the best way to skin a bear for an indecisive hunter? I am not sure I would want to do a full body mount, or a rug mount or just plain case a bear out. I guess it will just plain depend on the bear. A black bear with a white patch on its chest would be cool to have as a full body mount, but my wife wants a rug mount for reasons I am not able to explain on the open forum. So if it comes down to the moment that I am standing over a dead animal, what is the best way to skin the animal out so that I can make my mind up after I get him home?


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> but my wife wants a rug mount for reasons I am not able to explain on the open forum.


I'm not sure how you are even considering other options... :shock:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I did a full body on mine and we tubed it like you would a coyote, but it wasnt the easiest way. Figured the taxidermist could decide how he wanted to cut it. But i'm sure it doesnt matter too much. My buddy also did a full body and i think he just rugged it out and it turned out fine


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Centerline cuts from paws down legs to the center ......

One strait cut conecting the two on the up and down the belly ...

Peal everything back from there ..

Will work for a rug or full body mount ..


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Tube skinning (or cased as I've always called it) leaves you the most options, but it is tough to do in the field because you really need to hang it from it's back feet to do it efficiently. I'd have a bunch of rope, a block and tackle or come-along, plus a skinning gambrel readily accessible if you plan on doing it that way. You can still full body mount a bear after they've been split down the middle like nickpan and Goofy mentioned, but you'll have a seam running down the belly where the hair is usually thin and hard to disguise.

And BTW Namblaster, who you tryin to BS about your wife wanting a bear rug?? It's you pushing that!


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Poor bears never cut a break. I guess there are consequences for having fur instead of brittle hair...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

GutPile said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> > but my wife wants a rug mount for reasons I am not able to explain on the open forum.
> ...


I'll second that! Geez Doug, what are you thinking?


----------

